# Kennt ihr i-welche online Ego Shooter?



## LittlePsycho91 (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
also ich suche ein online Ego Shooter, dass ich in der nächsten Zeit zocken könnte. Es muss nicht kostenlos sein. Am besten sowas wie Crysis, die ganze Reihe Battelfield, Killzone 2, CS usw.
Natürlich für Pc.

Danke schon mal im Voraus.

MfG


----------



## Tabuno (11. Juni 2009)

Du könntest mal WarRock ausprobieren, ist sogar kostenlos. Die Grafik wird dich aber nicht umhauen aber ich weiß ja nicht ob du ein Grafikfetischist bist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber vom Spielspaß her ist es meiner Meinung schon ganz gut.
Download


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (11. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Du könntest mal WarRock ausprobieren, ist sogar kostenlos. Die Grafik wird dich aber nicht umhauen aber ich weiß ja nicht ob du ein Grafikfetischist bist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also Warrock habe ich ein halbes Jahr gezockt bin level 40 und inzwischen ist es auch schon langweilig, außerdem gibt es da ziemlich viele Hacker und die Server laggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trotzdem danke für den Tip.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Juni 2009)

Im Herbst diesen jahre soll Parabellum erscheinen.
Hat Unreal Engine 3 und wird kostenlos sein (mit Itemshop für neue styleklamotten => kein spielerischer Vorteil).Wird ähnlich wie CS und hat ein LvL System.
Derzeit laufen die Beta Anmeldungen.


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (11. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Im Herbst diesen jahre soll Parabellum erscheinen.
> Hat Unreal Engine 3 und wird kostenlos sein (mit Itemshop für neue styleklamotten => kein spielerischer Vorteil).Wird ähnlich wie CS und hat ein LvL System.
> Derzeit laufen die Beta Anmeldungen.




ohh das klingt ja interessant. Wann fängt denn die Beta genau an.


----------



## Razyl (11. Juni 2009)

LittlePsycho91 schrieb:


> ohh das klingt ja interessant. Wann fängt denn die Beta genau an.


Die ist schon gestartet,allerdings kann man sich immer noch bewerben. Ich warte noch aufen Invite :<
Soll aber sehr gut sein das Game


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Juni 2009)

http://combatarms.nexon.net/Intro.aspx

Combat Arms

Free2Play - Sehr gute Grafik - gute Steuerung - Hat sogar taktischenOnline PvE-Content zu bieten (FireTeam-Modus - Neu dazu gekommen) - Modifizierbare Waffen - Modifizierbarer Charakter


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (11. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die ist schon gestartet,allerdings kann man sich immer noch bewerben. Ich warte noch aufen Invite :<
> Soll aber sehr gut sein das Game



ohh schade, wo kann man sich auf der Seite den für die Beta anmelden find das i-wie nicht ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw. kann man sich noch anmelden ?




@ ToNk-PiLs : CA kenne ich auch schon war schon seit der Closed beta dabei, i-wie langweilig geworden Kd von 1,65, | 47% Headshots ^^


----------



## Niranda (11. Juni 2009)

CounterStrike aber 1.6

gibt nix besseres^^

Such dir nen Clan und spiel Wars, so umgehste größtenteils die Cheater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nira =D


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Juni 2009)

WarRock habe ich sehr lange gezockt nur finde ich die Vorteile von Cashern sehr hoch. CombatArms funktioniert bei mir nicht, aber vllt. Quake Live oder Batllefield Heroes. An realistischen Shootern kenne ich nix außer WR und CA aber Parabellum interessiert mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (11. Juni 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> CounterStrike aber 1.6
> 
> gibt nix besseres^^
> 
> ...



naja wollte eigentlich was neues zocken Cs ist mir schon zu langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ LiangZhou : Battlefield heroes ? hab schon mal davon gehört, damals war das in der Beta Phase. 
Ahja, wieso funktioniert Combat Arms bei dir nicht? Kann sein das du die falsche Version runtergeladen hast.


----------



## Razyl (11. Juni 2009)

LittlePsycho91 schrieb:


> ohh schade, wo kann man sich auf der Seite den für die Beta anmelden find das i-wie nicht ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Steht doch direkt oben auf der Seite:
"Closed Beta 
 Apply Now!"
OO


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Juni 2009)

Hab ein Installations Problem, hängt immer.


----------



## Niranda (11. Juni 2009)

LittlePsycho91 schrieb:


> naja wollte eigentlich was neues zocken Cs ist mir schon zu langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



probier es halt mit anderen Maps =D
L4D ist auch lustig - zwar total sinnlos, aber lustig^^


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Juni 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> probier es halt mit anderen Maps =D
> L4D ist auch lustig - zwar total sinnlos, aber lustig^^



Jo, aber kein vergleich zu nem Online Ego Shooter. Das Spielgefühl ist total anders.


----------



## Laz0rgun (11. Juni 2009)

UT2k4 Over all... Habs seit 2004 gspielt, und ich liebe es einfach... das beste Spiel das ich kenne, nur leider am aussterben -.-


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (11. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Steht doch direkt oben auf der Seite:
> "Closed Beta
> Apply Now!"
> OO




ohhh habs übersehen ^^

@ LiangZhou : hmm komisch


@ Laz0rgun : hast du vielleicht ein Link ?


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Juni 2009)

Er meint einfach nur Unreal Tournament 2004 

Und ich persöhnlich finde Unreal Tournament 3 um eeeeeeiiiiiiniges besser

&#8364;: LittlePsycho91

Ja, vorallem frustend. Ich wollte so gerne das Spiel testen >.<


----------



## Razyl (11. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Und ich persöhnlich finde Unreal Tournament 3 um eeeeeeiiiiiiniges besser


Ist es auch - UT3 ähnelt mehr seinen 1. Teil als die Teile vorher - es spielt sich wesentlich schneller und sieht schöner aus. Leider spielen es so wenige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist es auch - UT3 ähnelt mehr seinen 1. Teil als die Teile vorher - es spielt sich wesentlich schneller und sieht schöner aus. Leider spielen es so wenige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



w00t? Ich hatte noch nie ein Problem mit unterfüllten Servern


----------



## skyline930 (11. Juni 2009)

ToNk-PiLs, das Game sieht ziemlich gut aus, ich werds mal testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (11. Juni 2009)

Battlefield Heroes! Es hat glaubs erst gerade die Open Beta gestartet, aber ich bin sowieso seit der Closed Beta dabei.
Es ist kostenlos. Es gibt einen Shop, der zwar Vorteile bringt, aber die auch nicht sehr gross sind. Es gibt im Shop Erfahrungspunktebonis zu kaufen und spezielle Ausrüstung, die aber nur besser aus sieht.
Wenn dich Comic-Grafik nicht stört, ist es ziemlich gut.


----------



## Razyl (11. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Battlefield Heroes! Es hat glaubs erst gerade die Open Beta gestartet, aber ich bin sowieso seit der Closed Beta dabei.
> Es ist kostenlos. Es gibt einen Shop, der zwar Vorteile bringt, aber die auch nicht sehr gross sind. Es gibt im Shop Erfahrungspunktebonis zu kaufen und spezielle Ausrüstung, die aber nur besser aus sieht.
> Wenn dich Comic-Grafik nicht stört, ist es ziemlich gut.


Es ist weiterhin Closed Beta - nur leute mit Beta Key kommen ins Spiel rein.
Der Shop bringt nicht wirklich vorteile,sondern lediglich schöneres Aussehen.Nur der 2. Shop mit Ingamewährung bringt was (z.B. bessere Waffen).
Allerdings werden Battlefield Fans sich nicht allzu gut mit den Spiel anfreuden und lieber bis nächstes Jahr warten auf BAttlefield 3.


----------



## Niranda (11. Juni 2009)

ansonsten such mal hier im Forum nach "Hello Kitty test".
Ich finds recht interessant.. xD


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Juni 2009)

Bttlefield Heroes wirkt auf mich bisher sehr langweilig. Die Maps sind einen Tick zu groß und man läuft zu lange rum ohne Action.
Aber ich bewerte es aufgrund von Gameplay Videos auf Youtube, von daher lasse ich mich gerne von einem Beta Spieler belehren (Sogar sehr gerne, finde das Konzept gut)


----------



## Laz0rgun (11. Juni 2009)

Euh, UT3 spielt sich schneller? Finde eher es spielt sich schwerer, kein Doppeldodge etc.


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Juni 2009)

UT04 finde ich schneller


----------



## Stress05 (12. Juni 2009)

Wie wäre es mit http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SM9_0EetArc kommt in 5 tagen dann kann man es herunterladen


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. Juni 2009)

Ahh danke Stress ;D 

ich hab zwar was gehört, wusste aber nix definitives, und habs dann iwie vergessen ;D

Americas Army... das waren noch zeiten ^^
Habs mir letztens wieder gezogen, aber die Server warn LEEEEEER .

Freu mich schon riesig drauf

ich hoff nur, die bauen das Medic-Training aus  ;D  das war echt immer nervig

Edit : ich seh grad, es gibt wieder Bridge Crossing  ;D  wuhu !!


----------



## Stress05 (12. Juni 2009)

Bitte Bitte !  ich freue mich auch auf AA 3  kann es es kaum noch abwarten zum Glück geht es nur noch 5 tage ! Können ja dann mal eine Runde Spielen!
Oder auch 2 oder 3 oder 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (12. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SM9_0EetArc kommt in 5 tagen dann kann man es herunterladen




ohh das ist ja mal geil, also das werde ich mir auf jeden Fall reinziehen, danke.

Ist das eigentlich eine Erweiterung zu dem alten AA oder ist das ein komplett neues Spiel ?


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2009)

LittlePsycho91 schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich eine Erweiterung zu dem alten AA oder ist das ein komplett neues Spiel ?


Komplett neu. Mittlerweile kann man es auf Steam schon vorrausladen. Benutzt die Unreal Engine 3.


----------



## Stress05 (12. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mittlerweile kann man es auf Steam schon vorrausladen.



Cool wusste ich gar net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Laz0rgun (12. Juni 2009)

kostenlos? wenn ja, ich hols mir >.<


----------



## Stress05 (12. Juni 2009)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> kostenlos? wenn ja, ich hols mir >.<



Ja das ist Kostenlos! Wenn du Steam hast Herunterladen und kannst dann am 17 Juni Gleich los legen!


----------



## Laz0rgun (12. Juni 2009)

Ah, nicenice, erstmal gezogen ;D


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2009)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> kostenlos? wenn ja, ich hols mir >.<


Es ist kostenlos wie schon der 1. und 2. Teil.
Sponsored by US Army halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. Juni 2009)

CoD4

Mittlerweile geringe Anschaffungskosten und Spaß pur.


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (13. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Komplett neu. Mittlerweile kann man es auf Steam schon vorrausladen. Benutzt die Unreal Engine 3.






kann man es auch ohne steam Account spielen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (13. Juni 2009)

Habs mir auch schon mal gezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und über CoD4 denke ich schon en ganze Weile nach


----------



## Stress05 (13. Juni 2009)

LittlePsycho91 schrieb:


> kann man es auch ohne steam Account spielen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja kann man! mit Steam kannst du es halt schon vor dem 17 Juni herunterladen halt noch nicht spielen! und eben am  16 Juni Punkt 00:00 los legen weil es dann der 17 Juni ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst musst du es dir am 17 von der Offiziell HP herunterladen.



LiangZhou schrieb:


> Habs mir auch schon mal gezogen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kauf es dir ist super Online!


----------



## LiangZhou (13. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Ja kann man! mit Steam kannst du es halt schon vor dem 17 Juni herunterladen halt noch nicht spielen! und eben am  16 Juni Punkt 00:00 los legen weil es dann der 17 Juni ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich weiß, habs ja schon gezockt. Ich hoffe Modern Warfare 2 übertrifft es noch


----------



## Stress05 (13. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich weiß, habs ja schon gezockt. Ich hoffe Modern Warfare 2 übertrifft es noch



bestimmt!!!!


----------



## Stress05 (15. Juni 2009)

Wollte das Thema Noch mal  Pushen, Weil ich daran erinnern wollte das Dienstag ab 00:00 Americans Army Spiel par ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



http://www.americasarmy.com/


----------



## Medmius (16. Juni 2009)

CoD 5 macht mit den "Cheats" die man über die Todeskarten aktivieren kann auch eine Menge Spass.


----------



## Lurock (16. Juni 2009)

Ich hab AA3 mal gepreloaded, aber ne Frage zum Release heute:
Kann man hier ab 0:00 Uhr zocken oder erst ab 6:00 wegen der Zeitverschiebung unzo... >.> ?


----------



## Stress05 (16. Juni 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hab AA3 mal gepreloaded, aber ne Frage zum Release heute:
> Kann man hier ab 0:00 Uhr zocken oder erst ab 6:00 wegen der Zeitverschiebung unzo... >.> ?



Sry hab ich Vergessen^^ die Zeit Verschiebung Stimmt ja LOL hab ich vergessen ja ich Glaub morgen am etwa 21 Uhr kann man Zocken man Sieht auf der Steam Seite Wie Viel Zeit es noch geht http://store.steampowered.com/app/13140/ ^^ 


*ALSO MAN KANN HEUTE NOCH NICHT SPIELEN ERST MORGEN ETWA UM 21 UHR !*


----------



## Lurock (16. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> *ALSO MAN KANN HEUTE NOCH NICHT SPIELEN ERST MORGEN ETWA UM 21 UHR !*


Dieses Spiel wird in ungefähr 1 Tag und 0 Stunden freigeschaltet.

Genau das steht schon seit heute Mittag da... -.-


----------



## Stress05 (16. Juni 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieses Spiel wird in ungefähr 1 Tag und 0 Stunden freigeschaltet.
> 
> Genau das steht schon seit heute Mittag da... -.-



Echt ? ja dann weiss ich nicht ^^ bin auch bisschen Verwirrt gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

EDIT: nun Steht da 23 ich sagt es ja Morgen Um 21 Uhr kann man spielen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (16. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Im Herbst diesen jahre soll Parabellum erscheinen.
> Hat Unreal Engine 3 und wird kostenlos sein (mit Itemshop für neue styleklamotten => kein spielerischer Vorteil).Wird ähnlich wie CS und hat ein LvL System.
> Derzeit laufen die Beta Anmeldungen.


hab jetzt bei einen beta key  für Parabellum gekriegt. hab mir das spiel gesaugt, installiert und ich muss sagen es ist total scheiße ^^


@ Stress05: danke für die Info. Ich werde mir das auf jeden Fall rein ziehen, schon das alte Americas Army hat mir sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Was ist denn nu mit AA3? Auf der Shop Seite steht nichts und unter meinen Spielen steht nur das, dass Vorausladen fertig sei.


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Juni 2009)

Jo ich frag mich auch schon.
Forum is tod, und auf Steam gibts keine News, egtl sollte es ja um 20:00 eröffnet werden

ah jetzt steht wieder was im shop dran.

Approximatly 1 hour
also halt um 21:00 / 21:30    auf jedenfall für mich n weng zu spät ( morgen noch Klausur~_~ )


----------



## Razyl (17. Juni 2009)

Es startet offiziell hier in Europa um 21.00 Uhr.
*wart*


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Jo ich frag mich auch schon.
> Forum is tod, und auf Steam gibts keine News, egtl sollte es ja um 20:00 eröffnet werden
> 
> ah jetzt steht wieder was im shop dran.
> ...



Dito >_<


----------



## Stress05 (17. Juni 2009)

dann geht halt auf die deutsche HP ^^ hier ist was los http://americas-army.4players.de/forum/ind...255#post1104255


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Wie jetzt? Nochwas laden? Hab so schon ewig gebraucht!

*sigh* Noch eine Stunde laut Steam

Ich finde mich glaube ich ab Morgen zu spielen


----------



## Stress05 (17. Juni 2009)

es Startet um 21 uhr Steam zeig schon vor einer Stunde an es geht noch Einstunde da Steam keine Minuten Anzeigt


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> es Startet um 21 uhr Steam zeig schon vor einer Stunde an es geht noch Einstunde da Steam keine Minuten Anzeigt



Biste Stress04 im AA Forum?


----------



## Stress05 (17. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Biste Stress04 im AA Forum?



Jop


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

^^


Muss ich dann um 21 Uhr dann noch etwas installieren? oder kann ich direkt starten?


----------



## Stress05 (17. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> 
> Muss ich dann um 21 Uhr dann noch etwas installieren? oder kann ich direkt starten?



Ich weiss das du auf jeden fall noch was runterlande musst wie Viel weiss ich nicht aber sicher nicht Viel da Andre über den Amy Client schon seit 20 Uhr Runterlanden die haben aber erst 3.5 GB un müssen noch 1.5 GB runter landen die die bei Steam Runtergelanden haben haben 4.11 GB also müssen wir weniger Runterlanden!


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Also noch 0,89GB?^^


----------



## Stress05 (17. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Also noch 0,89GB?^^



Ja würde ich sagen^^ bin mir aber nicht sicher da ich das Nur Geschätzt habe!


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

>_< Okay, heut wirds zumindestnes bei mir nix mehr, außer das geht reibungslos und schnell


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Juni 2009)

bei mir auch net -.-

die hätten Americas Army ruhig zu Europäischeren Zeiten releasen können ;D

nu is fertisch

wuhu... currently unavailible ~_~
(achsoo das installiert/encrypted ;DD  )


----------



## Razyl (17. Juni 2009)

Steam rührt sich immer noch nicht :<
Nun überprüft er die dateien ><


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Bei mir steht nüschts und starten ist auch nicht


----------



## Stress05 (17. Juni 2009)

also bei Mir Installierte er es gerade


----------



## Razyl (17. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Bei mir steht nüschts und starten ist auch nicht


Einfach mal steam neustarten


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Juni 2009)

wuhu meine installation zeigt nun sogar die Fortschritte in % an ;D

4 schon

mhh fertig decrypted, jetzt fängt das dl´n an  ^^ prima


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



>_<


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Juni 2009)

des kommt davon, wenn man sein Steam weiss macht, und auf Deutsch stellt ;D

schwarz und english : es klappt alles  ^^

aber der DL geht gut, fast maximale breite ( 2000 bauerndsl  xD )


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Mal ehrlich, jemand nen Plan was zu tun? :-O


----------



## Razyl (17. Juni 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> des kommt davon, wenn man sein Steam weiss macht, und auf Deutsch stellt ;D
> 
> schwarz und english : es klappt alles  ^^


Meins ist schwarz und deutsch,und trotzdem ist UT3 nun auf Englisch und World of Goo :<
Und es geht nun \o/


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

omfg, auf Schwarz gemacht und Englisch, jetzt läufts


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Juni 2009)

tja  ;D
ich geh solang es dl´t Jamlegend spilln  ( SUCHT  ;D )


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

*sigh* Decrypting bei 0% und eben Steam abgeschmiert mit der Meldung das die Server überlastet wärn.


----------



## Stress05 (17. Juni 2009)

Bei mir Lädt der nur mit 150-200 Kbs besser als bei meinem Freund bei dem Steam dauern abkackt


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Krass, hat bei mir jetzt angefangen


----------



## Stress05 (17. Juni 2009)

Ja ich Nehme an die Ganze Welt Wille es nun Runtersugen ist halt so wie beim wow patch Herunterladen es geht Ewig


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Encrypting fertig, jetzt loaded es bei 52%. Eben abgekackt, das heißt für mich. Bis morgen!


----------

